# Fracino cherub reviews



## Claude (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all

I am looking to learn more about the Fracino cherub and for the life of me I didn't managed to find any proper reviens.

Could someone kindly point me in the right direction ?

Many thanks

Claude


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

Did you find any reviews Claude, struggling myself. Thanks Rick


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rick said:


> Did you find any reviews Claude, struggling myself. Thanks Rick


What are you wanting to know @Rick?

Several owners around, some of us rather intimately acquainted with our machines, and I believe there have been some improvements to things in newer models (like the random water tanks) they are a workhorse of a HX, built in the UK.


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

I was looking at a used machine which has been stated to be well maintained and refurbished last year but the person does not know how old it is. I was looking at a heavenly but I understand the cherub and heavenly are effectively to same machine. What I was looking for was just some main pros and cons to help me make a buying decision and whether the Cherub is a better purchase than a heavenly?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's going to depend on cost, and whether it is actually well maintained. I've just stripped one down and rebuilt it with zero technical knowledge and ability, but it was a really good price. Are you able to view it? Check everything is working? Look inside for signs of scale etc?


----------

